# Does the wisdom of Tolkien speak to us of our times?



## Will Whitfoot (Feb 20, 2022)

After being paralyzed by the slaying of the Ringwraith, Eowyn was tended by Aragorn and finds herself in the Houses of Healing in Minas Tirith as the host sallies forth towards the Black Gate. She is fey and anguished that she did not find solace in death. and questions the Warden about tidings from the front. The Warder tells her this:

"There are no tidings,' said the Warden, save that the Lords have
ridden to Morgul Vale; and men say that the new captain out of the North is
their chief. A great lord is that, and a healer, and it is a thing passing
strange to me that the healing hand should also wield the sword. It is not
thus in Gondor now, though once it was so, if old tales be true. But for
long years we healers have only sought to patch the rents made by the men of
swords. Though we should still have enough to do without them: the world is
full enough of hurts and mischances without wars to multiply them."

Then Eowyn answers: 

*"It needs but one foe to breed a war, not two, master Warden, answered
Eowyn. And those who have not swords can still die upon them.* Would you
have the folk of Gondor gather you herbs only, when the Dark Lord gathers
armies? And it is not always good to be healed in body. Nor is it always
evil to die in battle, even in bitter pain. Were I permitted, in this dark
hour I would choose the latter."

The key line here is *"It needs but one foe to breed a war, not two."* As our world teeters on the brink, it is worth pondering these words.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 7, 2022)

Indeed. I agree.

We don't need two.

One is powerful enough, if they really decide to put in the effort. Think of many wars in history - the overall causes could be multi-factored, but the main blame was often focused on a single most prominent cause. Rarely is it two or more.


----------

